# Popup every time I visit from my iPad



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Every time I'm visiting tivocummunity.com from my iPad I get a popup telling me there's an iPad app for this forum.

I have a really good memory, once would be enough. Is there a way to make it stop (short of downloading an app I don't want)?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Same thing here. I just got an ipad less than 2 weeks ago. The pop up is annoying. And why would i want the app? I can view the forums fine without it


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The popup is supposed to set a cookie on your browser when you hit cancel which lasts for 6 months before asking you again.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It's broke.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm not seeing it on my iPad or my wife's.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not seeing it on my iPad or my wife's.


Perhaps because it set the cookie properly on those back when it was setting cookies properly, but now it's not doing that for new people?

(Meaning if nothing changes it'll bite both of y'all when your 6 months is up)

Just a guess, my knowledge of how cell phones do anything other than phone calls is pretty much non-existant.

Come to think of it, I'm a lot better at understanding regular phone calls going through mechanical switches and stepper relays down at the Central Office.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think I see what's happening. Try clearing your browser history and then returning.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

unitron said:


> Perhaps because it set the cookie properly on those back when it was setting cookies properly, but now it's not doing that for new people?


Her iPad had never come here before. The popup was there on the first visit and then never again.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I had the same problem with the Forum Runner pop-up occurring more frequently than it was supposed to on the forum that I administer. It got annoying enough that I disabled that notice entirely in Forum Runner's settings.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Her iPad had never come here before. The popup was there on the first visit and then never again.


So you very recently (after the OP got posted) grabbed her iPad for test purposes and it worked like it's supposed to, but you didn't word your post in the form of "I *just* tested it with a "virgin" iPad"?

That would explain how I misunderstood.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I am having the exact same issue on my iPhone. The last 3 days I have visited TCF, I have gotten this message even though I have clicked cancel.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

This is happening to me every time I load the forum on my iPad. Is there a fix?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

So is this just an iphone/ipad issue?

I haven't seen the pop up that's mentioned above in ages on my Android phone/tablet.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Mike, I've analyzed the cookies before and told you that the controlling cookie for the popup is a session cookie, not a persistent one.

Just because it doesn't happen to you doesn't mean it doesn't happen to the rest of us. The fact that this type of thread regularly comes up should give you a hint.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Alfer said:


> So is this just an iphone/ipad issue?
> 
> I haven't seen the pop up that's mentioned above in ages on my Android phone/tablet.


It happens to me on all the Android browsers I've used, as well as all the iOS ones. Far beyond the Mike Lang dismissive "your browser sucks" type answer.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I forget which pop-up this thread is talking about since it's from a year ago, but the Tapatalk ad that I've seen either here or elsewhere, I forget which, has a very well hidden checkbox on the pop-up (it's a somewhat light gray color of text) that says not to prompt again. Checking that box before pressing [Skip] should help the Tapatalk pop-up from recurring.

(This assumes that I'm remembering correctly that the check box appeared on a Tapatalk pop-up from this forum.)


----------

